# HPS - Beginning to End



## cuy103 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all, long time no post.  

After two successful grows using CFL's, I'm eager to start growing with an HPS.  However, I have a question.

Has anyone used an HPS from beginning to end without using the MH?  Anyone use just an HPS for flowering AND vegging?

Just curious.  Thanks


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2009)

howdy cuy, HPS will work fine for both. I actually think I like hps for veg better after my last grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

you  will  get  a  lot  of  diffrent  answers  here  my  friend...as  I  believe  the MH  in  veg  helps  produce  more  females..i  have  seen  some  successfull  grows  useing  HPS  from  start to  finish...So  I  am  going  to  say  its  a  matter  of  personal  choice..take  care  and  be safe..oh  and its  good  to  see  ya..:ciao:


----------



## Alistair (Oct 2, 2009)

I've asked that question before.  The answer I got was that HPS tends to make the plants do more vertical growth during the vegetative phase than a MH lamp.  Some people have done a complete grow from beginning to end, using HPS, and were happy with the results.  Some tend to think that it makes the plants grow faster.  However, the HPS, although it does speed up the vertical growth of a plant, it doesn't do much for making a plant bushy.  This is just my opinion from what I've read.  I've never tried it before.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

another  thing.  why  not  just  add  the  HPS  to  what  you have  success  with  all  ready....Use cfl  for  veg  and  HPS  for  flower..Your  heat  is  going  to  be  the  only  issue..have  ya  test  ran this  yet?  okay  gotta  go  Ill  look  for  this  thread  tonight  when  i  return..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

:yeahthat: I have to agree with *4u,*   I used a HPS on my current grow for veg and flowering !  The only thing that shook me was I put my clones that wer under CFL's and put them under a 1000 HPS to veg and they went limp for 2 days  but came back 100% without 1 loss and I have continued to flower,  I am 2 weeks away today from H day:hubba: 

The link to my journal is in my signature, if you wanna peek   
Good luck !


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 2, 2009)

> Some tend to think that it makes the plants grow faster.


I have a HPS on one end of tray and MH on other. I put white rhino clones on each end where the light is not mixed. The hps are twice as big as the mh end...not tall, big. They were vegged for 20 days and that was the result...in sig below.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  For some reason, the "thanks" button isn't showing on my computer or else everyone would get that official thanks.  

"...as  I  believe  the MH  in  veg  helps  produce  more  females"
- I definitely know what you mean.  Thanks for mentioning this because, for me, that would be my selling point.  Definitely an "edge" I can use to help produce more females.  

"Use cfl  for  veg  and  HPS  for  flower..Your  heat  is  going  to  be  the  only  issue..have  ya  test  ran this  yet?"
- That's exactly what I plan to do.:hubba:  But I have not tested the "heat issue."  I am very aware of heat issues which I dealt with when using the CFL's.  I am still trying to figure out what I need, which leads me to my next issue.  

I'm a true beginner when it comes to using HPS.  I barely know what a ballast is let alone how to use or set up one.  I went to my local hydro store to browse around and ask some questions but I got some major information overload.  

This is how I understand the whole lighting system.  The ballast plugs into a wall socket.  The lamp plugs into the ballast.  The bulb is screwed into the lamp.  The reflector covers and reflects the bulb.  The ventilation (exhaust/in-line) is pulled/pushed through to cool the bulb.  And then there's the issue of cooling the heat from the actual light.  

What do I need to purchase?
600w Ballast
600w HPS
Lamp wires and socket???
Reflector (currently learning the DIY cool tube reflector method by THG)
Fans (in line or exhaust.  how powerful?)

Thanks for reading, helping and putting up with my newbie-ness.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm doing a side by side grow with clones from the same mother.  It's still too early to tell the end result, but what is quite noticeable is the difference in the size of the fan leaves.  Here's some pics I just took:

These are after 4 days in flower.  The first is the plant under the MH, the second under HPS.  I've been a big proponent of MH for veg, and like I said the jury's still out- but this may change my mind.  Finished weight will be the ultimate deciding factor.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 2, 2009)

Budders Keeper.  I looked at your plants and the HPS plants are bigger.  However, I have a Hortilux MH and it doesn't do nearly as well as my standard MH.  The Hortilux might put out more blue light than the average MH, but it doesn't put out as many lumens. But, just the same, the HPS plants you have look nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

whats  the  grow  area  *cuy*?   a  600 is  allways  a  great  starter setup..specially  in  a  closet...look  for  aircooled  or  atleast  enclosed reflector...*BBFan  *Has  a  side  by  side  and will  give  some help..and  as  MH  Blue  spectrum  for  more  females..This  is  from seed  of  corse...if  ya  running  clones  as  *BBFan *is ,,no  need...and  Buds  keeper  has Both ..Ive  seen  this  too..and  people  haveing  great  results...This  would  deffanently  be  Full  spectrum  Lighting...But  IMO..the  HPS  is  needed  in  flower...just  my  thaughts:bong:



Good  post


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2009)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  For some reason, the "thanks" button isn't showing on my computer or else everyone would get that official thanks.
> 
> "...as  I  believe  the MH  in  veg  helps  produce  more  females"
> - I definitely know what you mean.  Thanks for mentioning this because, for me, that would be my selling point.  Definitely an "edge" I can use to help produce more females.
> ...



I would look for a package type deal on the light where everything comes together--the ballast, bulb, reflector, cords, socket, and bulb.  HTG Supply has some great deals and you can upgrade to air cooled hoods, digital ballasts, etc.  A 600W is too large a bulb to fit in a Bake Around type cool tube.  That is for smaller wattage bulbs.

The fan(s) you need will depend on several factors, like the size of your space, the climate where you live, your ability to cool the space, etc, etc.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks THG, I think I'll take your advice and purchase a complete set.  

As for the fans, I am using a 3x3x9 space which is a grow tent.  I'm not using a closet, just the tent inside a vacant room.  The AC is on for the entire house which I think will not effect the temperature inside the tent.  I live on the east coast, so the temps are beginning steadily decreasing.  

What type of fan and how much power do I need for that space?  I've read and heard that exhausts are "better" than inline fans because "pulling air is more efficient than pushing."


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Oct 3, 2009)

check out the phillips ceramic metal halide bulb. -- it depends what type of fixture you go with as they are not recommended for electronic ballasts. it says metal halide -- but right on the bulb it says only for use in HPS ballast. great spectrum....i use it for my whole grow.


----------



## 9volt (Oct 3, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> check out the phillips ceramic metal halide bulb. -- it depends what type of fixture you go with as they are not recommended for electronic ballasts. it says metal halide -- but right on the bulb it says only for use in HPS ballast. great spectrum....i use it for my whole grow.



be VERY VERY careful when using ceramic metal halide,  only certain bulbs are rated for non enclosed fixtures and for a very good reason

CMH are known to explode sending projectiles the speed of bullets.  can REALLY ruin your day if you're not careful


----------



## BBFan (Oct 4, 2009)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Thanks THG, I think I'll take your advice and purchase a complete set.
> 
> As for the fans, I am using a 3x3x9 space which is a grow tent. I'm not using a closet, just the tent inside a vacant room. The AC is on for the entire house which I think will not effect the temperature inside the tent. I live on the east coast, so the temps are beginning steadily decreasing.
> 
> What type of fan and how much power do I need for that space? I've read and heard that exhausts are "better" than inline fans because "pulling air is more efficient than pushing."


 
Hi Cuy-

You have 81 cubic feet of space in your tent. A fan rated at 90 cfm's (cubic feet per minute) will be more than sufficient, as you will be "changing" your air inside your tent once every minute. Using it as an exhaust would be more effective- just make sure you have an intake- a vent or hole for the air to come in. I've found the most efficient way is to intake low, exhaust high. I keep my exhaust fan up near the canopy of my plants and the intake at the floor.

The air outside and it's temperature (ambient temperature) of your grow room or tent is also important. If you're drawing your air from this space (as opposed to running a pipe to outside) the cooler the air you're drawing in, the more effect it will have on cooling your space- the closer you can get to your lights.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks BBFan!  That helped a lot!



			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> - just make sure you have an intake- a vent or hole for the air to come in. I've found the most efficient way is to intake low, exhaust high. I keep my exhaust fan up near the canopy of my plants and the intake at the floor.



Are you saying I should have two fans?  One intake on the bottom and an exhaust at the top?

Or are you saying that I should just make sure to have a hole or vent on the bottom for the fresh air to intake?


----------



## BBFan (Oct 4, 2009)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Are you saying I should have two fans? One intake on the bottom and an exhaust at the top?
> 
> Or are you saying that I should just make sure to have a hole or vent on the bottom for the fresh air to intake?


 
Hi CUY- Glad it helped. Some will say you need 2 fans. It can only help draw more CO2 into your space.

IMHO if you're not having issues controlling temperature and your plants are doing well, you can get away with one. I have my intake fan on a seperate timer and only use it periodically- but I have my grow box in a small room and must occasionally open the door to the room for better air exchange.


----------

